# Smurfit MBA - midweek option or weekend option.



## Shiraz (6 Feb 2008)

Hi,

I´m thinking about doing the Smurfit MBA starting this september.
In the Blackrock campus, there are 2 options :
 - 2 nights midweek from 5:30 to 9:45, or
 - Fri from 2:00 - 9:30 and Sat 9:00 to 1:30.

Does anyone have feedback on which option is preferable? (I´m single and have no kids, so dont have to take that into account).
I was thinking of doing the mid-week one, since then at least you have your weekends free, and can have a lie-in on a saturday, or go away for the weekend. 
But the total hours for the midweek option is 8.5 hours, versus 12 hours for the Fri/Sat option. This seems a large gap in the tuition hours.
Also, from anyone who has done it, is it exhausting to finish the day at 9:45 twice a week?

Any feedback most appreciated!
Shiraz.


----------



## lissard (6 Feb 2008)

I did the MSc Tech Mgmt in Smurfit which was the same as your Fri/Sat option. It worked out as 6 hrs of lectures on a Friday and 4 hrs on a Saturday morning. Mentally I was toast getting home on a Friday night and just very tired on a Saturday. Which ever option you chose it's tough, and the one thing I'd take into account is the time to do assignments. This can be up to 3 evenings a week. With 2 days already gone with the midweek option you'll find yourself doing assignments at the weekend - not much time for weekends away! When doing the MBA you will have 6 weeks on at a time, during which the rest of your life is on hold. The first few weeks are fine as enthusiasm will sustain you - by the time mid term is coming (week 5-6) you just can't wait for it to finish and have some sort of personal time.

BTW I don't mean to sound negative - I personally enjoyed the 2 years study and felt it enriched me professionally - it just took a huge commitment timewise. If it were not for my wifes patience putting up with a cranky husband I'd never have finished.


----------



## ci1ci2000 (13 Feb 2008)

Hi 

I'm currently doing a part time MSC on Fridays/Saturdays much the same as one of the options you described. It's working for me, though still tough of course.  Doing the 2 days together means that you are in the zone so to speak for studying. Sundays become real heaven also.

Generally, both days fly and getting it done this way gives you more headspace during the week to chill out/be sociable on other evenings.

Hope this helps, good luck with whicheveryou decide......

Ciara


----------



## remey (13 Feb 2008)

My husband did the midweek evening one over 2 yrs. we have not kids. He loved it and is so glad he did it but it was exhausting for him and took up a lot of time - weekends away were limited. It is tough when you're working fulltime and then heading to a very intense course at night. He was happier doing the evening than being committed to every weekend, at least if we had something on at the weekend he could work round it.
He would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Shiraz (14 Feb 2008)

Hi all,

thanks for the feedback.
I'm currently putting together my application form.

I've decided to apply for the midweek option. I know I'll be wrecked during the week, but I'm not a morning person and really value my saturday morning lie-ins! 
Yes, I gather I wont have much time for weekends away, but its comforting to know that at least it could be an option.

Thanks again,
Shiraz.


----------



## obella (15 Feb 2008)

I recently finished the Exec MBA with midweek classes. Weekend lie ins will be a thing of the past but still strongly recommend doing an MBA - the personal satisfaction is the main achievement, and learning from classmates. You will definitely spend another 2/3 evenings a week on peronal assignments and/or meeting your study group for group assignments, and probably the night before each lecture (if you are like me!) completing the assigned readings.

I found with mid week, I tried to get all of this done mid week (exhausting I know) and spend Friday night and Saturday morning finishing it off so I had 1.5 days together most of the time to breathe! Rarely had energy to do much more during term time but it does come in spurts so its not as if you are giving up a social life for two solid years. It is worth it.


----------



## daves (15 Feb 2008)

Could never see the value of doing an MBA myself and having dealt with people who have this qualification it seems all they learn is how to speak in some esoteric mark up language. I was considering looking into it further but i think the experience i get day to day is worth more than learning from a book.
You maybe better off learning french as that might be of more use!


----------



## remey (15 Feb 2008)

I don't necessarily agree. My husband finished his last May and found that when applying to executive search and recruitment agencies he was being considered and put forward towards much higher positions than two years previous. He has secured one which the mba undoubtedly contributed to. Even his new employers confirmed this. 
His salary and package (ahem...professional package) have increased accordingly too. A considerable number of his class mates have moved onto higher positions too.
Of course it depends on the type of person.  There are plenty of very successful people without any such education.


----------



## daves (17 Feb 2008)

remey said:


> I don't necessarily agree. My husband finished his last May and found that when applying to executive search and recruitment agencies he was being considered and put forward towards much higher positions than two years previous. He has secured one which the mba undoubtedly contributed to. Even his new employers confirmed this.
> His salary and package (ahem...professional package) have increased accordingly too. A considerable number of his class mates have moved onto higher positions too.
> Of course it depends on the type of person.  There are plenty of very successful people without any such education.




pro[SIZE=-1]ba[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]bly 100% true. It does no dou[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]bt add to your earning and jo[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]b potential. I was thinking of the [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]personal benefits strictly from an academical/educational point of view where (for me) actual experience and a[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]bility might count for more. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]but of course the person counts for a good 80% of that as well.[/SIZE]


----------

